
The Brutal Math of Pokemon GO [video] - taylorbuley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItPJlBRHZvE
======
benmcnelly
Code Here:
[https://github.com/dramamine/pokegrind](https://github.com/dramamine/pokegrind)

